# Meet the Cone Head



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Sasha was neutered Friday and needs to wear a cone for the next 2 weeks...poor thing. I will say it makes for quite a few comic relief moments. Here he is wearing his cone of shame although he does look so cute in it:










Here he is napping and making the best out of the situation. Cats are such resourceful creatures:










Since he hates the flash so much (I had to use my crappy phone cam), this was the closest to eyes open I could get:










I feel better because now he is a lot more alert and is eating pretty regularly, but these procedures can be so nerve wracking :sad2. I am just glad it's all over and he should be ok. His recovery should be pretty uneventful with the worse being pretty much over.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Aww, poor little guy!  atback

Well, at least he can hear you all in surround sound. 

Also, as long as he doesn't start up in the rain, he should be okay.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Ahhhh, these pictures reminded me what my Meatball looked like two month ago  Cats do look cute in cones, especially when they try to give you head-butt  I'm pretty sure your Sasha will recover in no time!


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Aww, poor baby. He still looks adorable though.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Hang in there dude, you'll get past this. Reminds me of the VW commercial where the guy reverses the cone on his dog's neck so he will be more aerodynamic when he sticks his head out the window of the car.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I've always had my cats neutered or spayed through our local humane society. Some people look at that as 'discount' jobs. I don't. Upon speaking to the coordinator of their spay/neuter program, I found out that at OUR humane society, the vets volunteer their time and the money (outside of the products they use) goes towards the shelter animals and their care. However, it's a one day thing. You drop them off in the morning, they get spayed/neutered, and you pick them up around 5 pm the same day. Still a little woozy from anesthesia. But no cone yet to date. Of course, mine have never licked at the incisions either. I wonder if I go through my own vet for Waffles, if I'll get a cone. (hehe)

Anyway, I hope your baby is feeling better soon! Mine always bounced back to normal in about 24 hours.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

When I got Samantha spayed I took her to my regular vet and she came home without a cone and no problems what so ever.
They did shave her entire belly for a tiny incision which she didn't like it was winter and I think she felt a draft.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I wonder at the wisdom of the cones. Human saliva contains nerve and cell healing enzymes and I'd be surprised to find that cats do not have these. When I was feeding an outside cat, he turned up one day with a bloody slash across his shoulder. It was gone in about five days. I experimented with a cut on my finger, one time, and that healed fast.

Mind, if a cat is tearing stiches out, that's a different story.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Sasha was neutered at the Humane Society also. It was pretty much a one day thing as Beckie described, but I think the cone is more precautionary than anything else. I am tempted to take it off until after he eats, I see him start feverishly licking himself down there. I can't watch him 24/07 and don't want him to tear his stitches. I'll keep it on for at least a week and see how it goes.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Inspired by YingYing's wonderfully entertaining shots and captions:

I present *Take Cone Off, Pweeze!!!*


----------



## Pattylvk (Apr 10, 2010)

My kitties always tried to back out of the collar. 
Poor little guy. He's soooo cute
Patty


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

He's adorable, I just wanna pick him up and give a ton of little kisses on his sweet head.

The cone does look cute on him though, but don't tell him I said that


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Adorable!! Well at least he's fixed. lol


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, that he is.


----------

